# Best Rom March 2012



## MrPartyPoison

What rom are you currently using and what is the most stable to run as a daily driver.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I'm running Thundershed, never used AOSP, and its kept me away from Sense, its awesome

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## RedRumy3

Thundershed 1.3 + Imo kernel = best Rom/Kernel I ever used. I love sense but aosp roms are amazing on battery.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Thundershed hands down. Most complete issue free ROM that I've run.

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## aldeghij

Thundershed +1. Pretty much have stuck with it since it came out. Used to be a crackhead flasher. Although the ikream desensed roms are awesome too. I keep ending up back w thundershed again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NXLTrauma25

Thundershed in between testing Liquids stuff

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bill3508

JimmyDean lean and meaner. My phone no longer likes aosp roms as I constantly get the wifi sleep of death on every one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AciD_LingK

Thundered 1.3 stock kernel so far. Need usb tether to work and for the most part it does. Then all of the sudden, nothing. Won't connect.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## padraic

another Thundershed user here

sent from my bolt


----------



## z28 justin

I've tried all the AOSP roms and I get random data drops with them throughout the day, which is annoying when you're listening to internet radio and it cuts out even though I haven't moved. So far I've had great luck with Liquid Non sense


----------



## grimez

I have been flip flopping between Thundershed and the MR4 leak, both using Imo's kernels. I have data issues with Thundershed occasionally as well.


----------



## number5toad

another Thundershed lover over here

the only thing that ever tempts me to go back to a Sense ROM is the camera


----------



## phoenixthrone

Currently using SfK's MR4 Desensed with Imo 6.1 kernel. Has minimal Sense features to it, but still has good stuff like the camera. I love AOSP roms and have had some amazing runs with them, but absolutely cannot stand the camera. Thundershed 1.3 is what I was running before, and I gotta say, I kinda miss it...but I use the camera like crazy, so I'm sticking with SfK's.


----------



## theMichael

Thundershed!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## rajuabju

If you want AOSP: Thundershed
If you want Sense (3.0): Thunderstick

In my opinion, all other ROM's are inferior to those two options at this point. Yes, some of the Bamf & Liquid choices are still good, and a few others worth looking at if you want some specific mods or whatever, but for daily use... Rom's based on the MR4 leak are proving themselves the most stable, bug free, best performance and longest battery life.


----------



## audinutt

I have been running bamf forever and haven't had any issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Forgetful

nocoast nonsense.

Speed of AOSP. Sense camera, sense call volume, sense data stability, 5+ hours of display on time and off the charger for 24 hours total.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketb34

IMO its between Brick City by R3D and SOAB. both are awesome ROMS I'm currently on SOAB with nativi's icblisswich theme. very stable.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

No Skyraider fans?


----------



## padraic

Morkai Almandragon said:


> No Skyraider fans?


I'm a fan. That was the best Sense ROM I encountered. However, ultimately Sense seemed to bog me down too much, then I found Thundershed.


----------



## bagsofcole

The Zeus!


----------



## sk3litor

Liquid smoooooth 3.1 with an ics theme and wont change till the real ice cream sandwich clogs my arteries


----------



## amp21x

I really like MIUI. Been running Vicious MIUI GB for a while. Might try out Thundershed. Read a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Dark Jedi

Ikream el nino. Really nice rom using the open mobile leak.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I've seen some votes for desensed, what is the best AOSP "looking" rom that supports Verizon apps?

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## CHP

Would definitely do MIUI if MMS worked. But it doesn't so I'm normally on thundershed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes

Lol, love how people always throw MMS in the air. Anyways running MIUI atm. well, in all honesty I'm using my Fascinate as my DD as I haven't gotten around to getting a new sim for my thunderbolt and ICS is fricking awesome, the fake ICS look-alikes make me sick at this point, not the roms but how everything lately tries to look like ICS.

To explain though, I love how ICS feels and performs but there are a million better themes then just slapping ICS on GB


----------



## Dark Jedi

To many people likes mms. So its a deal breaker for many. I love miui but like many has said they need mms for that you never know pic you want to send quick. Email takes to long to do.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## PieceKeepr

ThunderShed all the way. Super smooth and everything works.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

I have a question for TShed users. I flashed it to check it out last night, and while it was very smooth... very very smooth, I could not get GTalk Video, or Wifi tether to work. Does anyone know how to get both working? I tried the CWM Gapps, and the GTalk link in the Tshed thread but neither fixed that issue for me


----------



## hrdnhvy

AOSP: Liquid or Thundershed
Sense: Skyraider Zeus


----------



## abinkley

Skyraider 1.3 Battery life is great, smooth and stable. I have been swapping Roms weekly since work gave me this old TB, and I have been using Skyraider for a couple weeks now and am in love.


----------



## ANDR0lD

sent from my Zeus 'Bolt


----------



## mordant80

I've tried thundershed and liquid 3.2. I've been stuck on liquid. Everything works including wifi tether using open garden. Not really tried a sense rom for any length of time. What makes the camera better with sense? What's the difference?


----------



## movielover76

Thundershed 1.3 without a doubt, zero issues, stock kernel, I've always liked IMOS kernels but since like november I get really bad battery drain whenever I use his kernals
The new sense MR4 leak that all of the sense roms are based on is buggy as hell and I'm not a big fan of sense anyway.


----------



## phoenixthrone

Mattes said:


> Lol, love how people always throw MMS in the air. Anyways running MIUI atm. well, in all honesty I'm using my Fascinate as my DD as I haven't gotten around to getting a new sim for my thunderbolt and ICS is fricking awesome, the fake ICS look-alikes make me sick at this point, not the roms but how everything lately tries to look like ICS.
> 
> To explain though, I love how ICS feels and performs but there are a million better themes then just slapping ICS on GB


I agree about the ICS theme craze that seems to be going on right now. As much as I want true ICS on the Tbolt, I'll still do any other theme on GB instead of the ICS ones.

MMS is a big deal for some, and I'm in that group. I flash a new rom at least once a week, but I stuck with MIUI the longest because I really enjoyed it, a lot...but I was missing pictures from friends, and in some cases texts from my family members that have iPhones. When then send a message to multiple people, it comes through as an MMS, so I wasn't getting anything from them in those cases. It became a deal breaker for me. I even started trying to fix MMS for MIUI but after a promotion at work, I had a lot less time to work on it so it came ot a screeching halt.


----------



## number5toad

mordant80 said:


> I've tried thundershed and liquid 3.2. I've been stuck on liquid. Everything works including wifi tether using open garden. Not really tried a sense rom for any length of time. What makes the camera better with sense? What's the difference?


the big thing for me is image quality - the Sense camera produces images that are a lot cleaner and more color consistent (especially in low light)

there's also some interface differences that make the Sense camera slightly more intuitive and easier to use, but that's not a huge complaint with me


----------



## phoenixthrone

number5toad said:


> the big thing for me is image quality - the Sense camera produces images that are a lot cleaner and more color consistent (especially in low light)
> 
> there's also some interface differences that make the Sense camera slightly more intuitive and easier to use, but that's not a huge complaint with me


+1 for image quality - Also the sense camera has the tap to focus feature and it works pretty good actually.


----------



## sk3litor

I'm on liquid and have touch to focus


----------



## PieceKeepr

Morkai Almandragon said:


> I have a question for TShed users. I flashed it to check it out last night, and while it was very smooth... very very smooth, I could not get GTalk Video, or Wifi tether to work. Does anyone know how to get both working? I tried the CWM Gapps, and the GTalk link in the Tshed thread but neither fixed that issue for me


I'm not using either of those at the moment but I remember reading about both in the ThunderShed thread. I'm fairly certain there is a fix for both.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## twizzler703

Skyraider for sense
thundershed for aosp

I really like miui, when i use it it seems like i dont need MMS but as soon as i switch back to AOSP or sense i get MMS out the ass and see how useful it is lol









i tried liquid, its nice but i get horrible battery ,life compared to thundershed


----------



## mordant80

twizzler703 said:


> Skyraider for sense
> thundershed for aosp
> 
> I really like miui, when i use it it seems like i dont need MMS but as soon as i switch back to AOSP or sense i get MMS out the ass and see how useful it is lol
> 
> i tried liquid, its nice but i get horrible battery ,life compared to thundershed


My battery life with liquid and the Imo kernel is excellent, i remember it not being so good with the stock kernel though.


----------



## theMichael

mordant80 said:


> My battery life with liquid and the Imo kernel is excellent, i remember it not being so good with the stock kernel though.


stock kernel for liquid was imo.


----------



## msuperbauer

I have been running liquid 3.2 for months now but am itchy for something new. I may check into thundershed. Is the battery life as good as the liquid rom? That's my main concern. I also hope the call volume is better with thundershed compared to liquid 3.2! I also wanted to know what you guys thought of the sense version, thunderstick? Also it's battery life.


----------



## amaury48

I am a sense kinda guy, although my T-Bolt has tasted them all. I just keep returning to BAMF_4EVER 1.10 with the Dark Horse Theme (Ziggys latest sense Kernel). No problems or glitches at all. Only switch on 4g when needed, and battery life is excellent. Will stay with this as my dd, until BAMF is able to trick out ICS if an when it arrives.


----------



## Capt_ty

No eternity drivers here lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mordant80

theMichael said:


> stock kernel for liquid was imo.


Seems I noticed a difference around the time a put the newer Imo kernel on then. Could be placebo effect


----------



## Android_Addict

Morkai Almandragon said:


> I have a question for TShed users. I flashed it to check it out last night, and while it was very smooth... very very smooth, I could not get GTalk Video, or Wifi tether to work. Does anyone know how to get both working? I tried the CWM Gapps, and the GTalk link in the Tshed thread but neither fixed that issue for me


I've always used opengarden from the market to tether with the bolt on cm7. I've always had to start, stop after it says tethering or hotspot active then start again.

Sent from my ***TAMPERED*** Rezound using RootzWiki


----------



## Android_Addict

Best Rom: thundershed without a doubt. Along with imo's lean kernel, I can have heavy use all day with the extended battery  for sense, I would say the mr4 leak by thunderstick. Built for the Mecha and no Verizon bloat added. Plus native tethering works 

Sent from my ***TAMPERED*** Rezound using RootzWiki


----------



## rpz3.14

I really love the airborne rom by the infected folks for a desensed 3.5 rom. It's super configurable and gets prettty decent battery life for my use.


----------



## supersquirrel211

Capt_ty said:


> No eternity drivers here lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 I am an Eternity user for life with my Thunderbolt. haven't found anything wrong w the rom since it released, all apps work with out glitching. battery is great, very stable and fast with all the special tweaks and commodities in use. i give all greatful appreciations i can to the INFECTEDROM.COM team. they are helpful, responsive and keep it updated all the time as needed. Using Dark Horse theme from Gunthermic also to get that sweet color and themed UI look with *Sense3.5*


----------



## supersquirrel211

*Best ROM by far!!!* is_ Eternity_ from the awesome team @ _Infectedrom.com_

I am an Eternity user for life with my Thunderbolt. haven't found anything wrong w the rom since it released, all apps work with out glitching. battery is great, very stable and fast with all the special tweaks and commodities in use. i give all greatful appreciations i can to the INFECTEDROM.COM team. they are helpful, responsive and keep it updated all the time as needed. Using *Dark Horse* theme from *Gunthermic *also to get that sweet color and themed UI look with *Sense3.5*

* Attached is a simple screenshot, nothing special just had to show the rom name on lock screen*


----------



## max5ive8

+1 on Eternity. Nothing beats sense roms for polish. It is a bit slower but my battery life is the best I have ever had as long as I turn off background data. Was a MIUI fan but everything works on Eternity.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Davoid

Currently running Airborne from the Infected crew. Love it


----------



## toklas

first one for gingeritis3d. tried many others and non give me the battery life that g3d does. also my tbolt doesnt seem to like asop roms either.... always seem a bit glitchy.


----------



## highway

I wanted to get away from sense and move to an AOSP rom, coming from Froyo to GB, and I tried LiquidSmooth v3.2 and couldn't be happier . . . I'll probably be sticking with this developer for a long while.


----------



## wrich73

If you don't need the Verizon paid tether (or a reliable tether...), Thundershed hands down with the Imo 6.1 kernel. I became so frustrated with how unreliable the built in CM7 tether was, how it takes forever connect to my PC, random drops, having to reboot the phone to get it to work again etc, etc (and I wasn't doing anything wrong, Its been the same since CM6 on my HTC EVO) I decided to give a Sense based ROM a try and see how good (or bad) the VZW Mobile Hotspot feature is. After about 4 days of wiping, flashing, testing my best results were with BAMF Forever.

BAMF Forever 1.11 with the 2.11.605.9 radios and IMO 6.1 GBS kernel is absolutely amazing. I am using a Rezound battery, (and I don't get the weird calibration bugs I had with AOSP ROM) and the VZW tether app is exceptional. Right now I am tethering my work computer, this ultrabook, and my Kindle Fire streaming Burn Notice Season 5, all at the same time, not a single drop off and getting consistent speeds of 8-10 megs down, 3-5 up on both computers using Comcast Xinity Speedtest. Pairing is as fast as any broadband router too.

I also discovered that switching the radio to LTE only via wireless settings would give me a rock solid 4G connection in otherwise spotty areas (like my house) where my 4G coverage would would randomly disconnect then reconnect despite having a strong signal (-80dBm/4 asu). I can't MMS in LTE only mode, but everything else works great.

My battery life is just as good as Thundershed too...I set the phone via speedtweak to normal mode, 245/1408 ondemandX. I think I am going to do some testing with the LTE only mode and see how it affects battery life...South Carolina has amazing 4G coverage believe it or not.

I never, ever thought I would say this being so anti VZW bloat/fees/etc..but if you have unlimited data, the 30 bucks for paid tethering is an absolute steal, and if you haven't been on Sense since the Froyo builds, the new stuff rocks


----------



## number5toad

I haven't had any problems with the wifi tether on Thundershed 1.4, but it has been an issue for lots of people.

I just took a road trip with my wife and son this weekend, we drove about 6 hours total with her surfing on the laptop and him watching Batman cartoons on the Kindle Fire, both tethered to my phone, without a hitch!


----------



## wrich73

number5toad said:


> I haven't had any problems with the wifi tether on Thundershed 1.4, but it has been an issue for lots of people. I just took a road trip with my wife and son this weekend, we drove about 6 hours total with her surfing on the laptop and him watching Batman cartoons on the Kindle Fire, both tethered to my phone, without a hitch!


 That's impressive, where you in 3G only or were you 3G/4G combo?


----------



## number5toad

if you mean the phone setting, it would have been combo - if you mean the coverage area, I didn't bother to check, since I was the one driving! but I would guess it was all or mostly 4G.


----------



## Dark Jedi

Running skyraider 1.3 and after running a kernel I found over on bmaf site. It makes this Tom snappy and smooth. Way better than imo

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MorTality

I am running Happy Trails. Sense seams to be a little to bloated for my liking, and for some reason, I could never get AOSP to work quite right with my bluetooth headset. I am getting really good battery life and so far it is super stable.


----------



## Capt_ty

Running Skyraider 1.3 awesome just hate the call bug occasionally. I great battery life though

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I'm running Thundershed, never used AOSP, and its kept me away from Sense, its awesome
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


I can't get solid data with this ROM. Very flaky.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hrdnhvy

95% of the time I run AOSP: Thundershed 1.4 
5% of the time Sense: Skyraider Zeus

I would still be running Liquids build 3.2 I like all the additional tweaks & settings it offers BUT I dont like the ICS theme it has, I prefer the good ol CM GB's look & the option to if I ever decide to like the ICS look on GB I just use the theme chooser & Sonny's ICS theme chooser theme.


----------



## CC268

Thundershed is really the only thing I like anymore....not a big sense fan but iKReaM is actually really good. Liquid would be good but 3.2 has been out forever so its getting old


----------



## jsmitty6619

Imho liquid 3.2 is the fastest daily with tons of tweaks and good batery life. You can make it pretty much how you want it to be. I've tried a ton of others and have ended back on it. Just depends on your taste I hate sense personally.

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## crkdvnm

Also using thundershed, but I'm getting the wifi sleep of death. Don't think I want to try any others though.

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## quickdraw86

Capt_ty said:


> Running Skyraider 1.3 awesome just hate the call bug occasionally. I great battery life though
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You can switch to 2.1 answer screen if you edit build prop call screen to equals 0. You probably know that, but just in case you didn't.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86

I have to choose just one? Lol. I'm on arachnoid right now, but i have a bunch of other nandroids and faves! Haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## killjoy

Tstick FB with imo's kernel here


----------



## jsmitty6619

What kind of quadrant scores do some of the newer pull??

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## Dark Jedi

Download them and find out for yourself. That's the fun of flashing. Plus quadrant score everyone takes with a grain of salt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## rycheme

Thundershed for aosp and Eternity for Sense. I'm on Eternity right now and love it.

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------

